# Your thoughts on Storing Drinking Alcohol



## survival

Some main reasons I can think of is for bartering and cleansing wounds. Other thoughts?

I would also assume the higher the proof, the longer it can store. I'm just assuming this though.


----------



## acidlittle

Molotov cocktails. Yum. yeah I would store it because you can always use it to help treat wounds or get drunk if you feel so inclined.


----------



## O.M.F.U.G.

Would be good for sedating someone if they needed a surgery of some kind.


----------



## EMacsTactical

Trade and Medical would be my main reasons for storing any kind of Alcohol


----------



## Leon

Getting shitfaced drunk and shooting up the town would be my main reason for stocking drinking alcohol. I do have some in stock. Just for that reason. Because looting and pillaging sheeple neighbors sober is like...hunting. Sober.


----------



## acidlittle

Well said Leon!


----------



## gitnready4it

I am storing cheap bourbon and vodka for bartering purposes. It doesn't go bad and has many uses. Me and my wife don't drink but depending on how bad things get, who knows!


----------



## Wine Chick

I make my own wine, but I'm sure I need to stock up on supplies!


----------



## fedorthedog

Booze and Tobacco were the medium of exchange in Germany post WW2. People will want to drink and will trade a great deal to get it.


----------



## acidlittle

You can buy stills, legally as long as you cut it with a little gasoline so that it is not for drinking...check out lowbuckprepper on youtube, he has one and uses it!


----------



## bernstadtbulldog

I recently bought a bottle of everclear..never drank it but the bottle scares me to death. 95% alcohol, 190 proof? 

sounds like a miracle drug and hell in a bottle to me. ::redsnipe::


----------



## survival

Ouch! That should burn. You can use it for molotov cocktails.


----------



## rob

Survival, I realize that as a new guy, perhaps I should watch my words, yet, for a few reason I would be hesitant to store drinking alcohol. The percent alcohol by volume is relatively low, thus using it for a substitute fuel is impossible. It has very limited medical use, so I might be inclined to keep some, but not a very large amount. The temptation for those with me to begin binge drinking would be high. It is very flammable, and I think you may be refering to more than a cabinet of it. As for drinking, may I be honest? If the catastrophe last beyond a few years, there is no medical care for damaged livers or kidneys. What today would be a dialysis treatment, would be like contracting AIDS in a situation where modern medical treatments no longer exist. I have been experimenting with being able to produce fuel grade alcohol, almost 200 proof, but I am a ways from that. The difference is that I have no expectation that people will start drinking such a grade of alcohol. Drunkeness at the away point threaten not only the security and safety of those there, but also the provisions and general health of everyone. Exactly how restrictive alcohol would be would be driven by how many people there are and how responsible each one is, but, I would be very concerned.


----------



## Smitty901

I do not drink alcohol . Just not something I do. Sure not going to start when SHTF but I will have a still up and running before then . Alcohol has many uses .
Doing some home work on the subject .


----------



## Leon

acidlittle said:


> You can buy stills, legally as long as you cut it with a little gasoline so that it is not for drinking...check out lowbuckprepper on youtube, he has one and uses it!


Sonny boy, low buck prepper is a fake. Him and his ilk are great for older folks who don't know shit, but they won't make it. That lot started their channels as a way to make money under the idea of prepping because it was growing popular at the time. TNP and Yankeeprepper did the same thing earlier on and those fools just rode the coattails. So lowbuck got himself a little _electric countertop distiller_. Laughing Out Loud. When I show this forum what I GOT ON THE WAY....let's just say lowbuck will be yesterday's news. Lowbuck is still on a big learning curve and will never emerge as a true prepper. I was woken up at 6 am from age 6-10 to load the smokehouse and gather the eggs with my cousin Angela. Lowbuck is a city slicker with no skills to speak of other than calling himself a prepper. As I always say, the mindset of a prepper is great- but lowbuck and his fold haven't really shown us anything but how to get shot with a nonlethal round or get together with a bunch of grid-tied posers.

What I have coming, my dear friend Acid, will knock your effin socks off. What I have planned is very large in scope and endless in usefulness to we who prep. I'll just tease you off for now with this little ditty from a time similar to ours-






And yes, the ones who started this thing sounded like this in the Appalachians. I intend to see that their skills remain. I intend to KEEP doing my show and showing people that fear is overrated. There is a _wealth around us_, and that much I've proven. I'll continue to PROOF more as these difficult days drag on. In MY state this is legal within certain constraints. In my state it is also legal to go most places with open carry of a long gun. Hate the place, like the laws. Everyone here has _no idea_ how cool this is about to get. I'm gonna do a series that ONLY prepperforums.net can see, for their benefit alone. Stay tuned, bud- same bat-time, same bat-channel.


----------



## UrbanPrepGirl

I'm getting airline bottles of everclear to make medicinal tinctures with. Personally I don't usually drink but I did break my 7 year dry spell with lots of tequila when I went to Mexico for 5 weeks. It was Everywhere and being thrust at me all day and night! Free! I actually didn't drink a much lol.


----------



## AquaHull

Alcohol has a very short shelf life here, most of the time it never makes it onto the shelf in the first place.


----------



## AquaHull

Darn, I'm dry and have to go to the Dentist at 2



Leon said:


> Sonny boy, low buck prepper is a fake. Him and his ilk are great for older folks who don't know shit, but they won't make it. That lot started their channels as a way to make money under the idea of prepping because it was growing popular at the time. TNP and Yankeeprepper did the same thing earlier on and those fools just rode the coattails. So lowbuck got himself a little _electric countertop distiller_. Laughing Out Loud. When I show this forum what I GOT ON THE WAY....let's just say lowbuck will be yesterday's news. Lowbuck is still on a big learning curve and will never emerge as a true prepper. I was woken up at 6 am from age 6-10 to load the smokehouse and gather the eggs with my cousin Angela. Lowbuck is a city slicker with no skills to speak of other than calling himself a prepper. As I always say, the mindset of a prepper is great- but lowbuck and his fold haven't really shown us anything but how to get shot with a nonlethal round or get together with a bunch of grid-tied posers.
> 
> What I have coming, my dear friend Acid, will knock your effin socks off. What I have planned is very large in scope and endless in usefulness to we who prep. I'll just tease you off for now with this little ditty from a time similar to ours-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the ones who started this thing sounded like this in the Appalachians. I intend to see that their skills remain. I intend to KEEP doing my show and showing people that fear is overrated. There is a _wealth around us_, and that much I've proven. I'll continue to PROOF more as these difficult days drag on. In MY state this is legal within certain constraints. In my state it is also legal to go most places with open carry of a long gun. Hate the place, like the laws. Everyone here has _no idea_ how cool this is about to get. I'm gonna do a series that ONLY prepperforums.net can see, for their benefit alone. Stay tuned, bud- same bat-time, same bat-channel.


----------



## whoppo

Y'know... When TSHTF I just might need a drink... So yeah, there's plenty in stock.


----------



## neo4516

I collect jd so I have well over 200 litres of that and about 100 single malt bottles. a few bottles of top shelf champagne plus cognac


----------



## SSGT

AquaHull said:


> Alcohol has a very short shelf life here, most of the time it never makes it onto the shelf in the first place.


Same problem here!

That reminds me...I need to run to the Liquor Store! I'm outta Bourbon!


----------



## jimb1972

I have an old beer keg and plenty of soft copper tubing. I just have not assembled it so the ATF can't say sh#@ about it.


----------



## WoadWarrior

Keep in mind that when it comes to barter... only half the deal is what you think it's worth... the other half is what they think it's worth. I know plenty of people who live for the weekends so they can get drunk. They use getting drunk to escape the crappy jobs they got so they could afford their crappy alcohol. Yeah... a distortion of the circle of life... but it could work to your advantage when SHTF. Having tradeable alcohol in smaller bottles could be like gold. When an alcoholic gets desperate... they'll take any crappy old alcohol... even if it tastes like yesterday's vomit. And... smaller bottles mean you can do selective or repeat trades. Realistically.. you don't want to trade it all away at once... let them get a taste... and get more desperate... and they may decide they are willing to barter even more for it. Smaller bottles have another advantage... you can show them you have a bit more... and they want to trade for it. Show them you've got enough to keep them drunk for a week... and they try and kill you for it. 

Other "essential" things to store for trade: coffee and cigarettes. I'm sure every one of you reading this has heard "Damn... I'd kill for a cigarette right now" at least once this year. And... you've probably heard the same for coffee.


----------



## Leon

I'll be putting back peach and apple pie white lightning for just such an occasion.


----------



## WoadWarrior

jimb1972 said:


> I have an old beer keg and plenty of soft copper tubing. I just have not assembled it so the ATF can't say sh#@ about it.


JimB... Just in case you are being honest.... it's a bit of a pain in the butt to get it right the first time... i.e., get something that you can stomache and that won't burn your lips off. So... I'd suggest working through the basics once or twice... then put the parts away. That way, should you ever need it, you don't end up blowing yourself up or making poison. Well... now that I think of it... making a poisonous batch might be useful as well... once you have bartered away all of your friends belongings.


----------



## WoadWarrior

And a bit of humor... 

At an Irish wedding, someone said, "Would all the married men stand next to the one person who has made your life worth living?"

The bartender was almost crushed to death.


----------



## jimb1972

WoadWarrior said:


> JimB... Just in case you are being honest.... it's a bit of a pain in the butt to get it right the first time... i.e., get something that you can stomache and that won't burn your lips off. So... I'd suggest working through the basics once or twice... then put the parts away. That way, should you ever need it, you don't end up blowing yourself up or making poison. Well... now that I think of it... making a poisonous batch might be useful as well... once you have bartered away all of your friends belongings.


I actually got all the parts together about five years ago, I even went so far as to try to figure out how to pay the taxes to do it legally but found the bureacracy too overwhelming. There are some pretty good websites on building stills, and distilling. That is where I got the design for mine.


----------



## Smitty901

Ordering the 8 gallon still this winter. study up on it. Will have apples to use to make it along with corn and other gains. Checked the law so It seems I can make 200 Gallons a year. SHTF who's checking . As I said no drinking for me but I am sure others may try it. I want to make as a fuel source. I could make but the ones I am looking at will save a lot of time.


----------



## Leon

Here it's legal to make it in small quantities. They are trying to pass a law here that allows me to sell one jar to one person of any size. They do it in Dawsonville city hall, come on down


----------



## WoadWarrior

I may be wrong... but I looked into it years ago and I thought the federal limit was 200 gallons... if you made under that... it was legal. Of course... the assumption was that you were making fuel... but that's still a good reason to have a still up and running and work out the kinks. I don't know anything about legal limits for personal consumption. But... if you can make beer and wine at home, there's bound to be a clause that says you can make small amounts of whiskey.


----------



## Leon

It varies from state to state. They actually have ABC officers in NC because the mountain people shine up there but like here in GA it's legal. Bet it is in other southern states too. Probably capped at federal unless you get a liquor license.


----------



## Smitty901

WoadWarrior said:


> I may be wrong... but I looked into it years ago and I thought the federal limit was 200 gallons... if you made under that... it was legal. Of course... the assumption was that you were making fuel... but that's still a good reason to have a still up and running and work out the kinks. I don't know anything about legal limits for personal consumption. But... if you can make beer and wine at home, there's bound to be a clause that says you can make small amounts of whiskey.


You also have to look at your state they may be more restrictive that the feds


----------



## bikermikearchery

Have to deal with Federal and State laws if your going to run a still. State laws will very quite a bit. I have been looking in to this for a while. I may have to have a Lawyer friend translate the CA laws.


----------



## Leon

bikermikearchery said:


> Have to deal with Federal and State laws if your going to run a still. State laws will very quite a bit. I have been looking in to this for a while. I may have to have a Lawyer friend translate the CA laws.


Dude what you need is to move out of CA.


----------



## Smitty901

Sterno AKA jellied alcohol . Been around forever, I know how to make jellied gas a lot of ways from ingredients that are easy to find even one way that would surprise most. Jellied alcohol or gas provides a more controllable burn and is much safer. There is likely to be little or no gas . Alcohol can be made at home what ways have you jellied alcohol? Home made Sterno.


----------



## Honey Badger

Not to rain on anyone's prepper parade, but its going to take about 50 pounds of ground corn (plus usually some sugar and yeast) to produce about a gallon of shine.

Now, right now, that corn or cornmeal is cheap and easy to obtain, but... 

Do YOU know how to raise field corn without a tractor? Do you know how to test for the proper moisture % to harvest and store that ear corn at? Do you know how to store the corn over the winter, and do you know how much time and energy it will take to shell it out and then grind that corn by hand? Do you know how to save seed corn for next year so you can start the whole cycle over again?

Country skills aren't all that easy or quick to acquire, and while you may enjoy playing around with a still right now, I believe you'll find the labor involved after TEOTWAWKI to not be equivalent to the value of the produce.

Country people produced shine when it was easier to transport to market and more valuable than shell corn, but growing corn and making alcohol was well within their skill set and technology. I believe its going to take most survivors all their time just to produce a bare minimum of food, and most of them will fail at that.

It all seems quite doable when you read about it on a website or in a book, but I'll tell you from a lifetime of experience homesteading that the labor involved and the skills needed are way beyond what you are imagining.

Buy a few cases of cheap liquor for trade goods if you want, but anticipate its going to be YEARS after the Apocalypse before your harvests will be ample enough to set aside for moonshining- if you live that long.

Just sayin...


----------



## Smitty901

Honey Badger we have that covered we do know how to raise corn. Even with out Hybrid seed. Also should have more than enough apples,potatoes and wheat.


----------



## shotlady

My prep for the day...










commodities... 168 bottles. and i dont drink lol

and i did get my self a thousand rounds... something for everyone!


----------



## 45reloader

Yes good scotch for me (who thought ahead and prepped) and cheap whiskey for the masses who want to work or trade.


----------



## frune182

Booze is a good trade commodity. It's something people will want right away. Since I have to flee in most situations from my home being I live in a super hostile/gridlocked location i don't store much things like this. I do keep about 5 gallons of Jack Daniels whiskey on hand though - for the short term shut down.


----------



## Wallimiyama

"You can buy stills, legally as long as you cut it with a little gasoline so that it is not for drinking...check out lowbuckprepper on youtube, he has one and uses it!"

You can buy stills...make stills, and even decorate them in neon colors...BUT YOU CAN'T LEGALLY USE THEM WITHOUT EXTENSIVE PERMITTING AND LICENSES. You cannot produce fuel-grade ethanol in most states without a permit either. I'm a chemist, and a distillary hobbyist, so I know what I'm talking about here.

The government is going to get their cut...either by taxing the product if you want to sell it, or by fees if you're only producing it yourself. OPSEC if you go the production route.


----------



## WVprepper

You never know when a little Vodka can come in handy..trade, disinfect, fire etc.


----------



## Piratesailor

I store vodka but it keeps disappearing.


----------



## shadownmss

I try and stock a little bit for bartering.........I have this problem though.....It keeps slowly disapearing on me


----------



## Smitty901

Wallimiyama said:


> "You can buy stills, legally as long as you cut it with a little gasoline so that it is not for drinking...check out lowbuckprepper on youtube, he has one and uses it!"
> 
> You can buy stills...make stills, and even decorate them in neon colors...BUT YOU CAN'T LEGALLY USE THEM WITHOUT EXTENSIVE PERMITTING AND LICENSES. You cannot produce fuel-grade ethanol in most states without a permit either. I'm a chemist, and a distillary hobbyist, so I know what I'm talking about here.
> 
> .
> The government is going to get their cut...either by taxing the product if you want to sell it, or by fees if you're only producing it yourself. OPSEC if you go the production route.


I know each state is different here we can make 100 gallons for a house hold of 1, 200 for a house hold of 2 or more. We can drink it, give it away pour it out or burn it. The only thing we can not do is sell it


----------



## GTGallop

We had a pretty good stock after Hurricane IKE. Every night people came to eat and drink at our house. I could have bartered it out but it was best shared with neighbors to cement comeraderie and keep morale up.

Still worth its weight in gold.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Leon said:


> They do it in Dawsonville city hall, come on down


I ate lunch at the Dawsonville Pool Room once about 20 years ago. Is it still there? Or did Atlanta spread out too much?
Bill Elliot still own the Ford dealership out on the main highway?


----------



## AsteroidX

I approve of storing drinking alcohol. It is a multi purpose item therefore gets included.


----------



## cecollie

This is an interesting thread. I honestly never really thought about it much because I don't drink and most of my friends don't. But I may have to reconsider.


----------



## alterego

Some time ago, I read some statements about bartering. I went to a party store and bought a group of 1/2 pint bottles of canadian mist, and jamacan rum, each for less than 4 dollars each. I believe it was a cheap investment.


----------



## Leon

how about how to make some? If you know how to make it and have the equipment you'll be mister popular come SHTF. If you screw up and make it too strong BAM- instant stove fuel. Maybe strip the grease off an engine?


----------



## bennettvm

yeah, i have some for barter, cleaning, etc.


----------



## vulf

I would store a small amount, I think it would have a purpose and trade value but not extreme enough to warrant taking up alot of space.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

As far as the Still goes, you don't have to buy into all that copper. If you own a stainless steel stockpot (5-6 gallon) and two other stainless steel bowls and/or stainless steel Wok, one to fit in the bottom and one to fit the top to hold ice (wok), you have a homemade still already. Practice makes perfect there....

I'm storing cheap alcohol for bartering...and if its gets really crappy, to just get drunk!


----------

